# كم عند المسيحيين من أرباب ؟؟؟؟



## فخور بإيماني (30 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ...

أرجو من الإخوة المسيحيين أن يخبوني كم لديهم من رب ...

وشكرا


----------



## محب مايكل (30 مايو 2012)

نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 مايو 2012)

ليه هو انت قابلك كام  اله في طريقك وانت جاي هنا؟؟


----------



## Basilius (30 مايو 2012)

1- اللات 
2- العزى 
3- مناه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> أرجو من الإخوة المسيحيين أن يخبوني كم لديهم من رب ...
> 
> وشكرا


*رب واحد واله واحد.*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (30 مايو 2012)

اخونا الحبيب مرحبا بك معنا هنا واليك كل الاحترام بس انا كنت حابب ان يكون اسلوبك فى السوائل غير كده 

يعنى ايه انتم عندكم كم اله ؟؟؟ ليه هو حد قال اليك اننا هنا فى سوق نبيع ونشترى الاله فيه ....من كثره الاله اللى بنعبدها

اسمح لى ان اقول مين ضحك عليك وفال اليك اننا لديه عدد من الاله 

المفروض انك عايز تعرف صح وده بش اسلوب واحد عايز يعرف الحقيقه اللى انت وملاين غيرك مش عايزين  

يعرفوها لانك ببساطه اعتمدت على السمع والطاعه فقط دون ان يكون لك راى حر وفكر متحرر بساعدك على 

معرفه الحقيقه وتهرب منها بان تستعين بالله من الشيطان الرجيم والنتيجه تكون هذا السؤائل

واخير كلمه فى سرك الهنا واحد لاشريك له 

ربنا ينور طريقك ويكشف لك كل الحقيقه 
امين


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مايو 2012)

*هناك الرحمن ..... وهناك الرحيم .....*


----------



## فخور بإيماني (30 مايو 2012)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> اخونا الحبيب مرحبا بك معنا هنا واليك كل الاحترام بس انا كنت حابب ان يكون اسلوبك فى السوائل غير كده
> 
> يعنى ايه انتم عندكم كم اله ؟؟؟ ليه هو حد قال اليك اننا هنا فى سوق نبيع ونشترى الاله فيه ....من كثره الاله اللى بنعبدها
> 
> ...




أعتذر كثييييييييييييييير أخي أرجوك سامحني على طريقة السؤال ...

الحقيقة أني سمعت أنو عندكم 4 إله :
-يسوع
-مريم
-الله
-البابا

بس هلأ أنا عرفت الحقيقة

ومشكووور


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 مايو 2012)

Basilius قال:


> 1- اللات
> 2- العزى
> 3- مناه


*


لسه الأكبر فيهم : اللاه ، وهو المذكر ، أما اللات أو اللاة ، فهى المؤنثة (المدام بتاعته يعنى ) 


أما عندنا ، فنؤمن بإله واحد ليس له ثانىٍ ، طبيعته الذاتية أنه موجود وعاقل وحى ، وهو واحد

لذلك نقول : الآب (الذات أو الوجود) والعقل أو الفكر أو الحكمة (الإبن أو الكلمة المتولد فى ذات الله) والحياة (الروح القدس )

إله واحد آمين


*


----------



## Twin (30 مايو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> أعتذر كثييييييييييييييير أخي أرجوك سامحني على طريقة السؤال ...
> 
> الحقيقة أني سمعت أنو عندكم 4 إله :
> -يسوع
> ...


 
*عرفت أيه ؟*
*الأخ ثابت بيسوع قال زي الأخوة إلهنا إله واحد .... حتي مجبش لك أدلة ولا أثبات لكلامه *
*وأنت بكل هولة عرفت الحقيقة وأقتنعت :w00t:*



*ربنا يكتر من أمثالك يا أخ *

*إلهنا إله واحد ... هو الله الظاهر في الجسد يسوع المسيح *
*والعذراء مريم هي والدة الإله -الكلمة المتجسد الذي تأنس منها-*
*والبابا ده مجرد راعي للكنيسة ... وهو بشر عادي*​


----------



## فخور بإيماني (30 مايو 2012)

شكرا كثير أخي Twin على التوضيح أتمنى حقا لو كان هناك دين واحد نكون فيه مجتمعين


----------



## Twin (30 مايو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> شكرا كثير أخي Twin على التوضيح أتمنى حقا لو كان هناك دين واحد نكون فيه مجتمعين


 
*ازاي يعني *​


----------



## فخور بإيماني (30 مايو 2012)

يعني نكون بنفس الدين


----------



## SamirAzar (30 مايو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> يعني نكون بنفس الدين



6 فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لاَ يَأْتِي أَحَدٌ إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.

يوحنا 6


----------



## SamirAzar (30 مايو 2012)

عفواً. أقصد يوحنا ١٤.


----------



## فخور بإيماني (30 مايو 2012)

(( وأن الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه . هذا صراط مستقيم ))
(( ذلك عيسى ابن مريم . قول الحق الذي فيه يمترون . ما كان لله أن يتخذ من ولد سبحانه . إذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون ))


----------



## Abdel Messih (30 مايو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> (( وأن الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه . هذا صراط مستقيم ))
> (( ذلك عيسى ابن مريم . قول الحق الذي فيه يمترون . ما كان لله أن يتخذ من ولد سبحانه . إذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون ))


ايه المطلوب من المشاركة دى ؟


----------



## فخور بإيماني (30 مايو 2012)

ههههههه لقد قام الشخص قبلي بعمل مشاركة فأجبته بمثلها

والعفو


----------



## Abdel Messih (30 مايو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> ههههههه لقد قام الشخص قبلي بعمل مشاركة فأجبته بمثلها
> 
> والعفو


أيوة يا أختى حضرتك بتسألى عن حاجة فى المسيحية فبالتالى الرد هيبقى بآيات من الانجيل لكن وضعك آيات من القرآن ليس له أى هدف فى القسم المسيحى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> شكرا كثير أخي Twin على التوضيح أتمنى حقا لو كان هناك دين واحد نكون فيه مجتمعين


*شخص محترم يستحق التحيه اهلا بك أخا حبيبا فى المنتدى.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مايو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> أيوة يا أختى حضرتك بتسألى عن حاجة فى المسيحية فبالتالى الرد هيبقى بآيات من الانجيل لكن وضعك آيات من القرآن ليس له أى هدف فى القسم المسيحى


*العضو مذكر فهو أخ كريم وليس أخت.*


----------



## Abdel Messih (30 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *العضو مذكر فهو أخ كريم وليس أخت.*


آسف أعتذر لك أخى الحبيب مختش بالى منش خانة الجنس أعذرنى أخى الحبيب


----------



## فخور بإيماني (30 مايو 2012)

بتشكرك كثييييير الأخ الكريم الفاضل سمعان الأخميمي ... أنا حقا كانت عندي نظرة قبيحة عن دين المسيحية أو عن المسيحيين ... بس لحظة تسجلت في المنتدى أصبحت أحبهم كثيييييييير مثل إخواني ... وشكرا


----------



## The Antiochian (30 مايو 2012)

*حبيبي الرب إلهنا رب واحد .*
*ملاحظة : لا يوجد مسيحي في العالم يتحدث عن ألوهية مريم ، من الظلم أن نتهم بذلك !! بل ومن عدم المعرفة بالحقيقة !!*


----------



## فخور بإيماني (30 مايو 2012)

شكرا لقد عرفت الإجابة


----------



## SamirAzar (30 مايو 2012)

مريم ليست إله!
فلم يخاطبها يسوع بِ يا إلهة. 

يوحنا 2
4 فَأَجَابَهَا: «مَا شَأْنُكِ بِي يَاامْرَأَةُ؟ سَاعَتِي لَمْ تَأْتِ بَعْدُ!»


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (30 مايو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> شكرا لقد عرفت الإجابة



نشكر ربنا اخويا على دخولك المنتدى وده مش صدفه اخى الحبيب لاننا لانؤمن بها ولكن نؤمن ان 

الرب له خططه الكثيره والمتنوعه ولكنها رائعه يعنى دخولك هنا ما هو الا رساله من الرب يريد ان 

يوصلها اليك هل تقبلها  ...؟؟؟


ربنا يلمس قلبك اخويا الحبيب 


امين


----------



## فخور بإيماني (31 مايو 2012)

طبعا أقبلها أخي الكريم ... معقول لا أقبل رسالة من ربكم ؟؟؟ 
"أنا يسوع  واقف خلف باب قلبك و اقرع من يفتح لي ادخل و اتعشي معه وهو معي" 

ههههه بداية جيدة


----------



## SamirAzar (31 مايو 2012)

14. نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ. آمِينَ.

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/2Corinthians/13


----------



## Critic (31 مايو 2012)

المفاجئة الكبرى : اله واحد !


----------



## ياسر الجندى (31 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> المفاجئة الكبرى : اله واحد !


 
واحد فى ماذا ؟


----------



## Critic (31 مايو 2012)

> واحد فى ماذا ؟


يعنى ايه واحد فى ماذا ؟
الهنا واحد ! , هل دى محتاجة لتوضيح اضافى ؟ يعنى لو سألتك يا زميل ياسر بتعبد كام اله وجاوبتنى : واحد , هل ده محتاج توضيح اكتر ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (31 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> واحد فى ماذا ؟


*في الجوهر الإلهي*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (31 مايو 2012)

> الهنا واحد ! , هل دى محتاجة لتوضيح اضافى ؟


 

نعم عزيزى كريتك
حتى نفهم الإيمان المسيحى




> يعنى لو سألتك يا زميل ياسر بتعبد كام اله وجاوبتنى : واحد , هل ده محتاج توضيح اكتر ؟


نعم ..
إن استوضحتنى سأوضح لك
الآن
أنت تقول إنك تعبد إله واحد 
هل الأحادية تشمل توحيد الذات مثلا ؟


----------



## Critic (31 مايو 2012)

> هل الأحادية تشمل توحيد الذات مثلا ؟


طبعا الذات الألهية واحدة والجوهر واحد , هل سمعت مسيحى يقول بغير ذلك ؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (31 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طبعا الذات الألهية واحدة والجوهر واحد , هل سمعت مسيحى يقول بغير ذلك ؟


كيف  ؟
والإبن غير الآب ؟!
والذى يشهد للإبن آخــــــــــــــــــــــــــر !!


----------



## فخور بإيماني (31 مايو 2012)

شكرا لكم


----------



## Critic (31 مايو 2012)

> كيف ؟
> والإبن غير الآب ؟!
> والذى يشهد للإبن آخــــــــــــــــــــــــــر !!


وما علاقة هذا بالذات الألهية ؟ الذات واحدة , وداخل تلك الذات الواحدة الثلاث اقانيم متحدين فى تلك الذات, فالله لايتجزأ , ذات واحدة , كائن , ناطق بكلمته , حى بروحه , ما هى المشكلة الآن ؟


----------



## فخور بإيماني (31 مايو 2012)

لا توجد أية مشكلة بتشكركم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (31 مايو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> طبعا أقبلها أخي الكريم ... معقول لا أقبل رسالة من ربكم ؟؟؟
> "أنا يسوع  واقف خلف باب قلبك و اقرع من يفتح لي ادخل و اتعشي معه وهو معي"
> 
> ههههه بداية جيدة




همممممممممممممممممممم

حد فاهم حاجة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Critic (31 مايو 2012)

صاحبة الموضوع اكتفت ,مشكورة
اخ ياسر لو عندك اسئلة افتح بيها موضوع جديد التزاما بالقوانين ولعدم التشتيت


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 مايو 2012)

شوف يا أخ ياسر  إما أنك لا تقرأ -  أو تتعمد ألا تقرأ وتحرص آلا تفهم .. فسيادتك حينما تكرر  نفس الكلام باللفظ الذى  ردينا عليه باللفظ فى نفس  المنتدى  يبقي الاغلب  أنك فى  مجال كيد وليس debate >
الاقتباس  من مداخلتى  رقم  13  فى موضوع   الرد   على   إفتراءات وتأؤيلات  المجرمين بهتانا  حول النص الالهى - انا  والاب  واحد:
+++((  
25. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابْنِ اللَّهِ وَالسَّامِعُونَ يَحْيَوْنَ.
26. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ
27. وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضاً لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.
28. لاَ تَتَعَجَّبُوا مِنْ هَذَا فَإِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقُبُورِ صَوْتَهُ
29. فَيَخْرُجُ الَّذِينَ فَعَلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الْحَيَاةِ وَالَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ.
30. أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئاً. كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
31. «إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي لَيْسَتْ حَقّاً.
32. الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ لِي هُوَ آخَرُ وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ الَّتِي يَشْهَدُهَا لِي هِيَ حَقٌّ.
33. أَنْتُمْ أَرْسَلْتُمْ إِلَى يُوحَنَّا فَشَهِدَ لِلْحَقِّ.
34. وَأَنَا لاَ أَقْبَلُ شَهَادَةً مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ وَلَكِنِّي أَقُولُ هَذَا لِتَخْلُصُوا أَنْتُمْ.
35. كَانَ هُوَ السِّرَاجَ الْمُوقَدَ الْمُنِيرَ وَأَنْتُمْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ تَبْتَهِجُوا بِنُورِهِ سَاعَةً.
36. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلِي شَهَادَةٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا لأَنَّ الأَعْمَالَ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ لِأُكَمِّلَهَا هَذِهِ الأَعْمَالُ بِعَيْنِهَا الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي.
37. وَالآبُ نَفْسُهُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي يَشْهَدُ لِي. لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا صَوْتَهُ قَطُّ وَلاَ أَبْصَرْتُمْ هَيْئَتَهُ
38. وَلَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ كَلِمَتُهُ ثَابِتَةً فِيكُمْ لأَنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ هُوَ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ.)).... إلى آخر الاقتباسhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210649&page=2

إذن  الموضوع  ليس   نقاش  أو  حــــــوار  لكن  تكرار بلا  أدنى رغبة  فى الجدال بالتى هى احسن . بل هى عملية كيدية إستنطاعية بالدرجة الاولى .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (31 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> كيف  ؟
> والإبن غير الآب ؟!
> والذى يشهد للإبن آخــــــــــــــــــــــــــر !!



1 -- الإبن غير الآب ، ولكنه واحد معه فى الجوهر

فإن كان الإنسان هو إنسان واحد ، بجسده وروحه المختلفين فى الجوهر 

ونقبل بكل بساطة بأن الإنسان هو شخص واحد ، برغم إختلاف جسمه وروحه فى الجوهر ، ونقول : هذه طبيعة الإنسان الواحد ، ولم يقل أحد قط أن الإنسان هو شخصين 

فكم وكم يكون الإله الواحد ، هو واحد ، بذاته وعقله وروحه ، المتحدين فى الجوهر !!!!

2 -- الذى يشهد للإبن هو الآب ، وكذلك الذى يشهد للأب هو الإبن 

بل وأكثر من مجرد الشهادة ، فإن ربنا يسوع المسيح يقول : لا أحد يعرف من هو الإبن إلاَّ الآب ، ولا من هو الآب إلاَّ الإبن ، ومَنْ أراد الإبن أن يعلن له 

أى أن المعرفة الذاتية واحدة ومتبادلة ومنحصرة داخل الإله الواحد بأقانيمه ، ولا توجد معرفة بالآب إلاَّ من خلال الإعلان الإلهى الظاهر فى تجسد الإبن الكلمة

نعم الأب متميز عن الإبن ، ولكنهما جوهر واحد

هذه هى الطبيعة الإلهية ، ولكل شيئ فى الوجود طبيعته الخاصة ، ولا نقيس طبيعة شيئ على شيئ آخر 

فالطبيعة الإلهية لا نقيسها على أى شيئ آخر (حتى لو إستعنا بأمثلة تقريبية ، فإننا ننوه دائماً لأنها مع الفارق)  ، بل نستمد معرفتنا بها من خلال الإعلان الإلهى فقط 

مع إحترامى لشخصك الفاضل


----------



## فخور بإيماني (31 مايو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> همممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> حد فاهم حاجة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
ليش ما فهمت علي يا أخي ؟

الأخ لي قبلي قال لي أنو ه\ه رسالة من ربكم يسوع ,,, فاجبته أنني أقبل هده الرسالة من ربكم مع أنني مسلم

يعني كلشي واضح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (31 مايو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> ليش ما فهمت علي يا أخي ؟
> 
> الأخ لي قبلي قال لي أنو ه\ه رسالة من ربكم يسوع ,,, فاجبته أنني أقبل هده الرسالة من ربكم مع أنني مسلم
> 
> يعني كلشي واضح



يا سيدى الفاضل أنا أروح فيكم فين

أنا غلبــــــــــــــــــــــــان

لا عندى ثلاث أصناف منه حلال ، ولا عندى تقية ولا عندى معاريض 

دانا غلبــــــــــــــــــــــــــان


----------



## فخور بإيماني (31 مايو 2012)

لم أفهم مادا تقصد أرجو التوضيح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (31 مايو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> لم أفهم مادا تقصد أرجو التوضيح



*يا سيدى الفاضل 

كلك مفهومية وذكاء 

واللبيب بالإشارة يفهمو

*


----------



## فخور بإيماني (1 يونيو 2012)

هل تعتبر ما قلته إشارة ؟
إدن فأنا أيضا عندما قلت " طيعا أقبل رسالة من ربكم " فهده إشارة وواضحة للأعمى في الظلام 

وعندما لم تفهمها مع دلك لم أتدمر وشرحت لك

فلمادا حينما طلبت أنا منك الشرح لم تتفضل بالشرح واكتفيا بقول أن اللبيب بالغشارة يفهمو


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يونيو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> هل تعتبر ما قلته إشارة ؟
> إدن فأنا أيضا عندما قلت " طيعا أقبل رسالة من ربكم " فهده إشارة وواضحة للأعمى في الظلام
> 
> وعندما لم تفهمها مع دلك لم أتدمر وشرحت لك
> ...


*
لأ ، كده عيب 

لا شتمت فيك ولا قلت أعمى وغشاوة 

بل قلت أنك ذكى وأن اللبيب  يفهمو ، فلم أنعتك إلاَّ بأحسن الصفات

فلماذا تستخدم هذا الإسلوب

عيب كده
*


----------



## فخور بإيماني (1 يونيو 2012)

والله أخي ما استخدمت أسلوب يمسك بسوء 

أنا بس طلب التوضيح

وشكرا


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (1 يونيو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> والله أخي ما استخدمت أسلوب يمسك بسوء
> 
> أنا بس طلب التوضيح
> 
> وشكرا



ابنى الحبيب فخور بايمانى واضح انك شخصيه مهذبه ومجترمه وباعتذر اليك من بعض الاخوه اللى لم يفهموا اسلوبك نظرا لاختلاف الثقافه المغربيه عنها المصريه وطبعا اللغه لها عامل مهم 

لذا ارجوا منك الا تزعل من اسلوب الحوار مع بعض الاخوه وكمان برجوا من الاخوه عدم تشيت الموضع والدخول فى مناقشات جانبيه لاتمت لصاحب الموضع 

بس ارجوا منك ابنى لو كنت فعلا عايز تتعرف على المسيحيه وبش داخل تتسلى شويه على النت ان تكون هناك جديه وتوضيح فى اسئلتك كى تستفيد ونستفيد ايضا منك 
ولك منى كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## فخور بإيماني (1 يونيو 2012)

والله أخي ثابت بيسوع أنا ما ني عم بتسلى أنا عن جد بدي أشوف المسيحية عن قرب 

وكمان أنا مازعلت على أسلوب الإخوة الكرام . إنما أنا أرجو ألا يكونوا زعلانين مني 

واعتدر عن كل شيئ وشكرا


----------



## SamirAzar (1 يونيو 2012)

للأسف يبدو أن العضو "فخور بإيماني" له رأي ولا يريد تغييره!


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> للأسف يبدو أن العضو "فخور بإيماني" له رأي ولا يريد تغييره!


*هل بدر منه شيء ؟؟*
*يبدو مهذباً جداً*


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> للأسف يبدو أن العضو "فخور بإيماني" له رأي ولا يريد تغييره!


 

أخي العزيز سمير

واجبنا أن ننور أفكارهم ونرد عليهم بالإجابة الحسنة 
وليس أن نحكم على الأفكار لأن هذا عمل الرب - هو وحده فاحص القلوب.


----------



## فخور بإيماني (1 يونيو 2012)

أي رأي أخي الكريم ؟

الشخص الفاضل لي قبلي قال إنو ربكم يسوع ( مع احترماتي ) أرسل لي رسالة غير مباشرة ...
فأجبته أنني قبلت الرسالة وأعطيتكم آية من الإنجيل ( مع أنني مسلم ) ...

كلشي واضح ... ما في أي رأي ... وأعتذر إن قمت بخطأ ...

وشكرا على كل شيئا


----------



## SamirAzar (2 يونيو 2012)

لا بأس. ممكن أكون متسرع.


----------



## چاكس (2 يونيو 2012)

*الى صاحب السؤال .. الجواب بسيط جدا = الأديان السماوية الثلاثة (اليهودية و المسيحية و الاسلام) دعت الى اله واحد 
*


----------



## فخور بإيماني (2 يونيو 2012)

إلى علماني :

بداية أشكرك على إجابتك الوافية 
وبعد : نحن المسلمون لنا معتقد يقول أن المسيحية واليهودية قد تم تحريفها ( مع احتراماتي للمسيحية واليهودية )

لذلك سألت بغية أن أعرف ماذا جرى بعد التحريف ؟ أي هل بقي المسيحيون يعبدون إله واحد أم لا ...

و أعتذر عن الإخوة الأفاضل المسيحيين واليهوديين لأنني استعملت كلمة " تحريف " ... وأرجو ألا يزعجكم هذا ..

وشكرا للجميع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## چاكس (2 يونيو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> إلى علماني :
> 
> بداية أشكرك على إجابتك الوافية
> وبعد : نحن المسلمون لنا معتقد يقول أن المسيحية واليهودية قد تم تحريفها ( مع احتراماتي للمسيحية واليهودية )
> ...



*أحييك على اسلوبك الهادئ المتزن 
بالنسبة لعقيدتك التى تقول ان الاديان الأخرى محرفة ، شخصيا لا احب هذه الكلمة لكن لكم مطلق الحرية فى التعبير عن عقيدتكم دون المساس بالعقائد الاخرى ، و شخصيا لم أكن احبذ ان يتم ذكر هذه الكلمة فى كتابكم القرأن ، كان يكفى ان يتم ذكر الأية التى تقول **لكم دينكم و لى دين **فهى تفى بالمعنى دون تجريح او الشك فى الاخرين .. 
بالنسبة لأخوتى المسيحين فهم يعبدون اله واحد ... *


----------



## فخور بإيماني (2 يونيو 2012)

إلى علماني :

أظن أن معك حق ، ما كان يجب أن أمس العقائد الأخرى ... ربما كما قلت أنت يجب أن أستعمل الآية : لكم دينكم ولي دين ...

وشكرا لك


----------



## Twin (2 يونيو 2012)

*نكتفي بهذا القدر ... يغلق*​


----------

